# My homemade cages



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 22, 2010)

Here are some pics of my home built cage and some of the tenants. bird cage was on clearance for $13.49 was $55.99, so I said there's my frame and bought the last 2 they had. Its 2 1/2 ft tall rapped in metal screen(cat proof) the doors are foam sandwiched in plastic(foam board) it has 9 separate cages, top is one big cage for the violins. I'm building a 2nd one with only 4 larger sections for the violins and some Idolos 1 for each sex, males in one females in another. I know some will say thats the dumbest thing I ever saw and some will say wow pretty cool,its all for good ventilation. and yes it took some time 10-12 hours to make. but it is portable 8-10 pounds. sorry the pics are not A1 my $200.00 hd camcorder is better at movies than pics

Not much for scale in the pics but I'm 6'2 and can palm a basket ball(large hands).

.


----------



## katz640 (Aug 22, 2010)

Haha, wow. Do they get cable?  What an awesome enclosure.


----------



## Seattle79 (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks like the Barbie Dollhouse filled with Mantids. But where's Ken?

-Kevin


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 22, 2010)

Seattle79 said:


> Looks like the Barbie Dollhouse filled with Mantids. But where's Ken?
> 
> -Kevin


think he's having coffee with Darth Vader


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 22, 2010)

Wow, that's quite the penthouse you've got there! Spoiled little buggers! :lol: :tt2:


----------



## Precarious (Aug 22, 2010)

That is awesome! Looks great...

My only concern is maintaining humidity - especially with all those lights going (don't they make the bars hot?). I can see it was at only 53% when you took the pick and it had been down to 44% within the last 24 hours. I wouldn't want your beautiful sub-adult Gongys to come all this way just to end in a bad molt. Maybe you have this already worked out and the gauge was showing the humidity of where it was kept before you put it into the enclosure.

If not, maybe keep a humidifier running in that room or block some enclosure walls with clear plastic.

Also, don't forget the issues Idolos have gripping screens when molting.

Really nice to see how much time and care people put into maintaining their mantids.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 22, 2010)

Precarious said:


> That is awesome! Looks great...
> 
> My only concern is maintaining humidity - especially with all those lights going (don't they make the bars hot?). I can see it was at only 53% when you took the pick and it had been down to 44% within the last 24 hours. I wouldn't want your beautiful sub-adult Gongys to come all this way just to end in a bad molt. Maybe you have this already worked out and the gauge was showing the humidity of where it was kept before you put it into the enclosure.
> 
> ...


yeah I had the bowl of moss get dry the night before I keep the humidity around 55-60% now,well I try anyway."NO not the bad molt"...


----------



## Seattle79 (Aug 23, 2010)

angelofdeathzz said:


> think he's having coffee with Darth Vader


Coffee with Vader, then Ken will be frozen in Carbonite :lol:


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice Gongys


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2010)

Did you add the screen?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 23, 2010)

Rick said:


> Did you add the screen?


yeah I added the screen being metal it bends and folds easy, along with some hot glue and caulk (for any cracks) it worked out good .flies can't get out... :smarty:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 23, 2010)

Precarious said:


> That is awesome! Looks great...
> 
> My only concern is maintaining humidity - especially with all those lights going (don't they make the bars hot?). I can see it was at only 53% when you took the pick and it had been down to 44% within the last 24 hours. I wouldn't want your beautiful sub-adult Gongys to come all this way just to end in a bad molt. Maybe you have this already worked out and the gauge was showing the humidity of where it was kept before you put it into the enclosure.
> 
> ...


Don't Gongies and Idolo's have the same leg structure,the gongy climb all over with ease. I plan on adding many thin twigs for the Idolo's I do know they have issues with climbing. Thanks Precarious


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes the idolo has trouble walking on many surfaces. It seems to stick best to twigs and foam lids.

The same sticks for my Idolos, My gongys really like! They stay on the sticks now instead of on the netting since I put sticks in their net cage.


----------



## Precarious (Aug 23, 2010)

Ghostie said:


> Yes the idolo has trouble walking on many surfaces. It seems to stick best to twigs and foam lids.
> 
> The same sticks for my Idolos, My gongys really like! They stay on the sticks now instead of on the netting since I put sticks in their net cage.


I bought some thin twigs used for flower decoration at the local garden center. They're labeled as "Birch Bales". They are perfect for this - long and straight with a bark texture. I just hope birch bark isn't too slick. They have a good range of thickness. The ends are very thin. Of course, I'm going to wash them really well in case they've been treated for insects. Better safe than sorry.






(I put the Sasquatch toes in there for the ladies... and for size reference.)


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 23, 2010)

Precarious said:


> (I put the Sasquatch toes in there for the ladies... and for size reference.)


Lol wait aren't those 12" tiles though?  

Nice bundle of stick mang those look perfect for Gongy and Idolo.


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 23, 2010)

I have like 20,000 photos to upload but here's one of my Violins on their branches.






If you look close you can see several violins on the branch in the middle and only one on the roof.


----------



## Precarious (Aug 23, 2010)

Ghostie said:


> Lol wait aren't those 12" tiles though?


Damn, you got me. I took off my ballet slipper for nothing. :blush:


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 23, 2010)

No worries, Cinderella! :lol:


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry to keep hijacking the thread.

Just wanted to show my stick pile from Grandma's house.

Threw my dirty sock foot in there for good measure  :lol: Also some cream of mushroom up in there.

Try getting a pile of sticks like this home on your motorcycle! :lol:


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 25, 2010)

Feet and cream of mushroom....yummy.....


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 25, 2010)

Haha Precarious and I have good taste.


----------



## Mars1962 (Aug 25, 2010)

I just love this whole This Old Birdhouse idea for mantids! Birdhouses are inherently lovely -- plus if there's a good spot to hang one, that solves any feline issues one like myself might have.


----------

